# Bolt and 6TB RAID1 upgrade possible?



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have two 6TB Green hard drives. I would like to create a RAID1 array on my TiVo Bolt.

I had an internal 4TB upgrade and I just lost it. I am back to the original TiVo drive, and of course I lost everything 

I need a recommendation for a RAID1 enclosure that will accept my two 6TB 3.5 drives.

I'm guessing that I'll need to connect it directly to the Tivo MB which is not a problem?

I'm guessing that I'll need some sort of cable between the motherboard and the enclosure?

How far can the enclosure be from the tivo?

How do I prep the drives? I'm guessing they are prepped exactly how a single drive is prepped?

Is there a good guide on how to prep the drive/s ?

Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I doubt Tivo can support multiple drives and I wouldn't even touch RAID with Tivo.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Morpheus101 said:


> I have two 6TB Green hard drives. I would like to create a RAID1 array on my TiVo Bolt.
> 
> I had an internal 4TB upgrade and I just lost it. I am back to the original TiVo drive, and of course I lost everything
> 
> ...


In theory it should work but in practice there has been few who tried and failed. So no one as far as I know to date has found an enclosure that works.

If I would recommend one it would be something like Startech S3520BU33ER. Something simple and not too fancy.

It is likely to be trial and error to find one that may work.

TiVos are funny. When people had issues getting drives for their series 2 TiVos and started using IDE to SATA adapters. Only certain ones would work. It appeared that only adapters with a certain chipset was the key in that place. It might be the same with RAID enclosures.


----------



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

Apparently the Bolt OS won't allow eSATA connections. You have to have SATA to SATA connection, unless there is something I'm missing?


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

The Startech S3520BU33ER that jmbach mentioned should work, and would need to be attached to the Tivo using a SATA-to-eSATA cable.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

scoombs said:


> The Startech S3520BU33ER that jmbach mentioned should work, and would need to be attached to the Tivo using a SATA-to-eSATA cable.


The Tivo doesn't have software to report the status of the drives. I think with RAID1, the failure of one of the drives still allows all of the data to be accessed. Seems like you would have to hook the drives up to a computer periodically to check the status. Otherwise, you wouldn't know about a failure until both drives failed.


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> The Tivo doesn't have software to report the status of the drives. I think with RAID1, the failure of one of the drives still allows all of the data to be accessed. Seems like you would have to hook the drives up to a computer periodically to check the status. Otherwise, you wouldn't know about a failure until both drives failed.


The RAID enclosure should be handling all of the monitoring and management.


----------



## RIX527 (May 30, 2019)

scoombs said:


> The RAID enclosure should be handling all of the monitoring and management.


Ditto, my raid has a failure light indicator. I wish TiVo could work with a NAS. My Synology NAS is setup to text and email me if a HD failure occurs.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RIX527 said:


> Ditto, my raid has a failure light indicator. *I wish TiVo could work with a NAS. *My Synology NAS is setup to text and email me if a HD failure occurs.


It could in the past, right? I've lost track between TiVo models/UIs (was there an issue with the Bolt?)--IIRC, @dianebrat had an NAS system.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> It could in the past, right? I've lost track between TiVo models/UIs (was there an issue with the Bolt?)--IIRC, @dianebrat had an NAS system.


You remembered correctly.
I have specifically moved a lot of my resources to my ReadyNAS system because they have a built-in Tivo hook that will copy/backup any recording on a TE3 Tivo flagged as KUID. It does not work on TE4/Hydra units.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> You remembered correctly.
> I have specifically moved a lot of my resources to my ReadyNAS system because they have a built-in Tivo hook that will copy/backup any recording on a TE3 Tivo flagged as KUID. It does not work on TE4/Hydra units.


Score!  I couldn't recall what system it was, but had looked at it earlier--the price scared me away (not to pick on the manufacturer, Netgear--at least partly seeming to be the nature of the beast).


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> You remembered correctly.
> I have specifically moved a lot of my resources to my ReadyNAS system because they have a built-in Tivo hook that will copy/backup any recording on a TE3 Tivo flagged as KUID. It does not work on TE4/Hydra units.


Does it not work on TE4 units at all? or does some subset of the functionality not work? (ie, does it still copy from the Tivo to the NAS, but you just can't do anything useful with it at that point?)


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

kdmorse said:


> Does it not work on TE4 units at all? or does some subset of the functionality not work? (ie, does it still copy from the Tivo to the NAS, but you just can't do anything useful with it at that point?)


Does not work at all with TE4, while you can see the device it will say you are not authorized to play content off it and to check online settings, and it does not record KUID recordings from TE4 devices, so it's of zero use in TE4 environments.


----------

